# Sepex Motor Specifications



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

wonko said:


> Is there a way to determine these settings without putting the motor at risk?


Hi wonko,

I describe how to measure the magnetization curve in this thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...eiii-34283.html?highlight=magnetization+curve With this and with a few more simple tests, it can be done. 

Regards,

major


----------



## wonko (Jun 5, 2010)

major said:


> Hi wonko,
> 
> I describe how to measure the magnetization curve in this thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...eiii-34283.html?highlight=magnetization+curve With this and with a few more simple tests, it can be done.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This looks a little over my head, but it at least gives me a direction to go in.


----------

